
Twitter quietly rolls out algo timeline - jlas
https://twitter.com/settings/account#personalize_timeline
======
jlas
Configurable under the Timeline option in account settings, also mentioned in
the docs:
[https://support.twitter.com/articles/164083#settings](https://support.twitter.com/articles/164083#settings)

